# French toll automatic height detection



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

Any RECENT experience of french toll system height detection? (have seen thread from 2 years ago which got a bit heated about rights and wrongs -not trying to avoid paying, just trying to understand)
Our m/h is under 3m but with satellite dish takes it just over. 
1)In practice[/U] is it the height of the actual m/h (and if so what is accepted as proof) or total height that is taken into consideration 
2) how wide spread are the electronic height detectors ie ubiquitous or certain tolls
3) Generally how much difference is there in cost between class 2 & 3

Wont always be toll roads, but sometimes, it suits us to do so, so trying to understand and budget accordingly


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I have the same problem, all unmanned toll booths have height cameras and ours always charges us class 3. You could try pressing the button and talking to the operator and saying on the lines of. "Bonjour, nous avons un camping car s'il vous plait" We have used that for a while and depends on the operator whether they put it down to class 2. At the manned toll booths we nearly always get charged class 2. Swings and roundabouts really.

Bob


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

On this site and by clicking the various classes you can detect that for

Class 1 the maximum charge is €19.90

Class 2 the maximum charge is €33.50

Class 3 the maximum charge is €45.60

that is for a journey from Allencon to the A13 and you can see the difference the class makes.....

the definition etc can be found on this page;

http://www.alis-sa.com/gb/peage/tarifs.php

The height detectors AFAIK are fitted to EVERY peage exit - so the toll is calculated from your ticket plus the measurements and even a satellite dish puts you over the 3m limit (I know as we were caught by a solitary roof box in the same way.....)

If it comes up as Class 3 at the peage exit you can challenge it using the phone if it is an unmanned booth (or choose a manned booth if that would be easier *BUT* you would need to be able to discuss in French and point out that "_Mon vehicle est un camping-car_" remember there is also a 3.5t maximum mass for Class 2.......

The charging class is dsiplayed on the small screen so check BEFORE you pay - even if it causes the people behind to curse "_Les anglais_" fluently and volubly......

Dave


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

One advantage of the Toll Tag as you can argue about it retrospectively!!! Having a motorhome in excess of 3500kgs would also tip you into Class 3 but I am not sure how the know as two of the same motorhomes could be plated at different weights?

David


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We had to declare our class when we signed for the tag from ALIS

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Look at the advertisements for satellite dishes. In recent years there has become an emphasis on "low profile in stored position", that was never mentioned a few years ago. This is driven to a large extent by the fact that the Autoroute height detectors measure the maximum height of the vehicle, not the roof height. Whils't it's true that manned booth operators will often use their discretion and allow all camping cars to pay class 2, manned booths are fast becoming an endangered species so it's now down to "discussing" your qualification for class 2 via an intercom - not quite as user-friendly. :? 

As has already been said, weight (max 3500kg) and number of axles (2) are additional qualification for the camping car concesion so maybe it's not a good idea to debate the point too strongly via the intercom if you're outside those limits anyway.

Toll tags sold in the UK are only sold for vehicles that qualify for class 2 but I believe there is an intention to offer clas 3 tags in the future.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> I am not sure how the know as two of the same motorhomes could be plated at different weights?
> 
> David


I believe that they now have access to the UK licensing database so they can access your declared revenue weight.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

On the odd occasion of using a peage class 3 has come up, picking up the telephone and saying 'campervan classe dux silver plate' works :wink: 

tony


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

gaspode said:


> > I am not sure how the know as two of the same motorhomes could be plated at different weights?
> >
> > David
> 
> ...


No they don't.

The UK specifically declined to join the mainland European inter-country network of vehicle/owner details sharing.

No overseas agency (other than Interpol, in the case of really serious international crimes) has any access to UK DVLA records.

That's why the UK authorities can't chase up speeding/parking offence by overseas vehicles, but by the same token you'll not be chased back in the UK if you got flashed in your UK registered vehicle by a fixed speed-camera on your hols in Spain for example.


----------



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank you for all replies - it looks like we are class 3 anyway as upgraded to 3.8 for increased payload
it was contacting the Tag in UK that prompted this query. By their own admission they get a lot of queries about it, but apologetically said I would not be able to use the Tag system as would bleep every time and cause "disruption". Such a shame, look forward to class 3 Tag being introduced.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Gemmy

'campervan classe dux silver plate'

Qoi?

Try:

"Camping-car, deuxième classe s'il vous plaît"

might sound a little bit better! :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Nah Rodney, this time next year we'll be millionaires :lol: 

tony


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> No they don't.
> 
> The UK specifically declined to join the mainland European inter-country network of vehicle/owner details sharing.


I thought that had now gone through?

Well no arguments from me if it hasn't, much better that my French misdemeanors stay untraceable I'm sure. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

gaspode said:


> > No they don't.
> >
> > The UK specifically declined to join the mainland European inter-country network of vehicle/owner details sharing.
> 
> ...


if it has gone through they have missed me for my speeding misdemeanour back in February when I was probably 20kph over a 50kph limit and got flashed.....


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*French Peage*

Anybody got the definitive answer on whether THEY? have access to

OUR? vehicle database.

There is a big difference between Class 2 and Class 3 and I would

certainly argue the toss (it's a French word) if it was only the sat dish

that put me over.

But in reply to the OP we have also been replated to 3850 but how

can anyone tell ....especially if they don't have immediate access to

DVLA records.

All you're stating is that you are a Camping Car......silver

plate...........finally understood the reference doh


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

When I read the terms from ASF last year it was clear that camping cars were not excluded ie if the height and weight apply then its class 3. I have no problem if their staff charge me a classe 2 but I do not challenge by hitting the button as I know classe 3 is correct.
I will go and find the terms again...but...I do know that with ASF when looking to get a telecommand to get through quicker ( we have one for the car but of course it is classe 2 and wont work) ....it was quite clear we needed to pay classe 3 so we declined as the manned booths are always 2.
Hope that makes some sense.


----------



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

Anybody got the definitive answer on whether THEY? have access to

OUR? vehicle database.

*see link

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-23619783*

There is a big difference between Class 2 and Class 3 and I would

certainly argue the toss (it's a French word) if it was only the sat dish

that put me over.

Satellite is permanent attachment so counts towards height, whereas a canoe.......


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The last time it was mentioned in Connexions ( French based newspaper for expats) they said (last Autumn) that the DVLA database is NOT accessible for anyone except Interpol - and they have to go via the UK Police......

The UK cannot access "foreign" license details - hence why there are £millions of fines outstanding for "Foreign" plates flashed in the UK.....

Similarly the UK Police cannot access driver details for "foreign" drivers as they have no access - there have been numerous cases of drivers from Eastern European countries apparently NOT having licenses to cover the lorries they are driving, if indeed they have a license....

I believe that even TFL cannot access it - so they cannot enforce the LEZ for foreign plated diesels...... but can impound on the spot if caught and can catch the second time if spotted by the computer......

So Ken, you can relax BUT as Jeremy Clarkson and Richard Hammond discovered to his cost - they can stop speeding vehicles and can impose a hefty fine AND impound the vehicle AND impose a driving ban when caught by "_Les Flics_".

They were doing 141 and 143 kph respectively in a 90kph section of the autoroute driving an Aston Martin Vanquish and a Porsche 911 GT3 respectively - the Gendarmes were waiting for them at the peage exit......

so beware in your Rapido 7066DF Ken.......

Dave :lol:


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Had huge argument with booth operator, on the way down last week, on the "new" N10/A63 between Bordeaux and Biarritz.
They would not budge from maintaining that "camping car or not camping car" made no difference.
I am genuinely 3.2 meters and 6 ton. Whose right?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Non of the tolls put us in class three last year and mine is well over 3 metres with dome


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

The fishing gear on the roof always puts us at 3.1m. Mrs Adonisito always buzzes the help, with a "Nous sommes un camping car". We have done this on at least a dozen occasions (last in December) and always been downgraded. Weight I cannot comment on as the van is well under 3.5 T.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

> *midgeteller;* They would not budge from maintaining that "camping car or not camping car" made no difference.
> I am genuinely 3.2 meters and 6 ton. Whose right?


*They are* as clearly put in their definition of classes that I linked to earlier..... by your own admission you are over 3m and over 3.5t, so clearly NOT class 2.......

Most camping cars in France are designed and sold to be under 3.5t, you are clearly NOT.

Besides, it is their autoroute and if you don't want to pay the correct rate, don't use it...... and that is not me being stroppy, but simply explaining that ANY concession is precisely that - a concession which is not a "right".

So for you, the classification and charging is 100% accurate IMO and no amount of discussion should reduce it.......

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Nah Rodney, this time next year we'll be millionaires :lol:
> 
> tony


Get the pronunciation right - it's "Miwwionaires"


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Further to all the replies has anybody experienced "Class 4"?

Friday 14 March entered the Peage at Calais. Left the Peage at Roissy and the automatic booth charged 63.80 euros having travelled 257 Kms! When I checked the receipt later I noticed Class 4. 

All other tolls have been Class 2 both last time we were in France and again on this trip. 

Given we are an Autotrail Comanche Tag Axle with scooter rack that puts us at 9m c/w sat dish on top so over 3m and in excess of 3.5T think we are doing well to get away with Class 2 but Class 4 seems a tad steep😱😱

Ian


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Last year we had to query at every unmanned Peage just a press of the button and "Camping car" was sufficient to get the reduction from class 3 to 2 on every occassion. we are 3.2M high 6M long and approx 3.75T with trailer.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

@DBSS you were charged Class 4 - which according to this page is correct.......

http://www.alis-sa.com/gb/peage/tarifs.php

ouch.......

you are a TAG, over 3m and over 3.5t so if you have managed to get away with Class 2 elsewhere you have been lucky IMO........

Sorry to be the harbinger of bad news - but do be aware for the future as you could find them very inflexible......

Dave


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

@Penguin: Thanks for clarification and yes have just read the link and we do appear to be lucky with being charged Class 2. Well will keep my head down and accept the charges when we use the Peage. 

Cheers

Ian


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

It would really P*** me off more sitting behind a massive UK tag axel motorhome with Jodrell Bank on the roof trying to argue at the toll booth that they should be class 2.

I am sure the dozens of french driver honking their horn would also make it quite clear.

Would you stop on the Dartford crossing in your car and argue that you wanted to be charged at motorbike rate?

They have to set the limits somewhere and you have the choice of MH size so why should they charge you less?

James


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

JP said:


> It would really P*** me off more sitting behind a massive UK tag axel motorhome with Jodrell Bank on the roof trying to argue at the toll booth that they should be class 2.
> 
> I am sure the dozens of french driver honking their horn would also make it quite clear.
> 
> ...


JP totally agree mate hence me keeping my head down and accept whatever they charge!! :roll:

Cheers

Ian


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I wonder if you had a French make of motorhome if it made any difference.  

cabby


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for that, Pengy. Now that it is clear, I will stick to the Nationals in future. To their credit, the surface and services have improved considerably.
Nice to see you are fully integrated into French culture, I am sure they are very proud of you :wink:


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

We recently drove down the French Alps and back using the autoroutes.

Being a >3.5 ton van and just over 3m in height with aerial I budgeted for class 3 toll charges (using www.viamichelin.fr) but we actually paid class 2 charges at all but one toll station and that was a manned toll booth, if I recall.

In fact, I only remember one manned booth - the vast majority were unmanned credit card or cash booths.

Rgds
CD


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

As Techno we are over 3.5 T and over 3m. Using the tag system last year we were only charged class 2 and were even charged class 1 once.
I used the tolls roughly 14 times so was well pleased with the simplicity of just driving through without any hassle of struggling with change and ticket dropping ( well my good Lady was!!! ) So 10 out of 10 for me. 

Nidge


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> I wonder if you had a French make of motorhome if it made any difference.
> 
> cabby


No, only if you come to the UK. Then you don't have to pay road tax or pay road tolls.


----------



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

As Techno we are over 3.5 T and over 3m. Using the tag system last year we were only charged class 2 and were even charged class 1 once. 
I used the tolls roughly 14 times so was well pleased with the simplicity of just driving through 

So are you saying you registered for the tag with the uk system, used it in France and had no issues including hold ups and bleeps for being over? Do you not have to declare you are a classe 2 on registration?
Intrigued how you managed this


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

cabby said:


> I wonder if you had a French make of motorhome if it made any difference.
> 
> cabby


We're 3,85 ton, but <3.5m, and we've only ever been charged class 2 using a Libre-t tag

Malcolm


----------



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

We're 3,85 ton, but <3.5m, and we've only ever been charged class 2 using a Libre-t tag

Malcolm[/quote]

reassuring, as want to use the TAG system for convenience. AS a novice to the system do you know there and then what you have been charged or do you have to wait for the statement to come through?
Equally was this recent as per OP, as I understand height detection has now got a lot more accurate and strict.
would also be interested hearing from others who have the tag and perhaps have been charged as 3


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

fantails said:


> We're 3,85 ton, but <3.5m, and we've only ever been charged class 2 using a Libre-t tag
> 
> Malcolm


reassuring, as want to use the TAG system for convenience. AS a novice to the system do you know there and then what you have been charged or do you have to wait for the statement to come through?
Equally was this recent as per OP, as I understand height detection has now got a lot more accurate and strict.
would also be interested hearing from others who have the tag and perhaps have been charged as 3[/quote]

I don't know if the display shows the amount charged, I've never looked. I last used it for the MH last Sept/Oct, although I normally use it a couple of times a month in a class 1 VW T5

Malcolm


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Class and charge are displayed but you probably wont see it as you usually have to go past the machine and up to the barrier to ensure the tag is registered.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

I am intrigued by this. Our telecommand ( tag ? ) will not work with our classe 3 camping car as its set at classe 2 for the car. We have stoooed and spoken to the ASF and they have confirmed we would need a different one for the Camping car ie classe 3 .
So how on earth do you guys get away with it ??? Or is it just ASF..autoroutes de la sud de la France.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

salomon said:


> I am intrigued by this. Our telecommand ( tag ? ) will not work with our classe 3 camping car as its set at classe 2 for the car. We have stoooed and spoken to the ASF and they have confirmed we would need a different one for the Camping car ie classe 3 .
> So how on earth do you guys get away with it ??? Or is it just ASF..autoroutes de la sud de la France.


Mine is with SANEF. I was a car user for 4/5 years before we started using the MH. Whilst most of my journeys are within SANEF region, I've been to Lyon, Clermont F, Bordeaux St Malo etc. on buisines, and all toll companies areas and most major bridges with the MH. Touch wood, it's never failed to correctly show the class 1/class2 occasions on the monthly bill. It could possibly be different if we were over 3m.

Malcolm

ps In reply to an earlier poster, we came out of Bilbao years ago in a RV towing a car. The number of tyres we had on the road was the same as an artic, so that's the rate we were charged! Expensive!


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Its because as already stated under 3.5tonnes and under 3m high is classe2 in France. Perhaps your MH isn't ?


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

BrianJP said:


> Its because as already stated under 3.5tonnes and under 3m high is classe2 in France. Perhaps your MH isn't ?


If that was in reply to my post, my MH is 3.85 tonnes as I stated earlier. It is however under 3m high.

Malcolm


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

emjaiuk said:


> BrianJP said:
> 
> 
> > Its because as already stated under 3.5tonnes and under 3m high is classe2 in France. Perhaps your MH isn't ?
> ...


well then as its over 3.5t its class3 technically although the peage barrier cant detect that of course so as others have said you will probably get away with classe 2. 
You probably need to get a different tag ie Sanef that can be used In any classe1/2 vehicle.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

BrianJP said:


> emjaiuk said:
> 
> 
> > BrianJP said:
> ...


I'm getting lost here, the whole point of my post was to show that I've got a tag that can be used with class1 & class 2


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

emjaiuk said:


> BrianJP said:
> 
> 
> > emjaiuk said:
> ...


sorry eye off the ball my previous comments were direct at Saloman.I should have qouted his post to clarify .


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

fantails said:


> As Techno we are over 3.5 T and over 3m. Using the tag system last year we were only charged class 2 and were even charged class 1 once.
> I used the tolls roughly 14 times so was well pleased with the simplicity of just driving through
> 
> So are you saying you registered for the tag with the uk system, used it in France and had no issues including hold ups and bleeps for being over? Do you not have to declare you are a classe 2 on registration?
> Intrigued how you managed this


Yes we have used the tag as described, never had a bleep. The tag only failed once but think probably it was my own fault as I approached the reader too quick! My good Lady just pressed the help button on the kiosk and a very helpful English speaking guy told us to hold the tag against the reader pad on the kiosk and bingo a few seconds later the barrier lifted.

No need to declare what class you are on the application form. All very easy and pure bliss on the tolls.

Nidge


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Well I still dont get it.
Our car tag ( ? Still no clue what this is, I assume telecommand for the peage ?). Cannot be used in our classe 3 motorhome. 5.5 tonnes approx 3.2 metres. It automatically knows we are classe 3 and our tele does not do this.
I accept that maybe others have a tele that will automatically change the classe as appropriate but that still does not explain how you get away with a 2 ( or even 1 !) when you are clearly a 3. :roll:


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh and one more thing. We have never failed to be downgraded when using a manned booth. This is totally the opposite to what many GB plated users say. I suspect it is a French conspiracy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Am I alone in thinking there are a lot of people who are being open and almost proud, of the fact they are happy trying to defraud the French motorway operators?? Because that is EXACTLY what you are trying to do.

The definition of each class is clearly and unequivocally published, if you wish to try and beat the system and get away without paying the going rate ask yourself if what you are doing is ethically justifiable. How do you feel about those in the UK who don't buy a tax disc? Is that ethical?

If you don't like the Peage charges there are two options available, buy a MH that actually DOES fit into class two! or avoid the Peage's

Please don't start slagging me off for pointing out that your proposed actions are indeed fraud. 

My AT is JUST over 3m (3.05 I think) and I also have a crank up satellite dish, so I avoid Peage's and save myself a fair few Euro's and enjoy rural France as well. Personal choice and if I had to cover a lot of miles then I would use the Peage and pay up ( begrudgingly of course :wink: )


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Am I alone in thinking there are a lot of people who are being open and almost proud, of the fact they are happy trying to defraud the French motorway operators?? Because that is EXACTLY what you are trying to do.
> 
> The definition of each class is clearly and unequivocally published, if you wish to try and beat the system and get away without paying the going rate ask yourself if what you are doing is ethically justifiable. How do you feel about those in the UK who don't buy a tax disc? Is that ethical?
> 
> ...


I hope your alone! I do hope your sanctimonious post wasn't aimed at me. I pay whatever I'm asked. I have never been asked what vehicles I use with my Libre-t tag. There are also a lot of people who genuinlly believe motorhomes are class 2. If they query the class shown at a toll booth, and merely say "I am a motorhome", how does that constitute fraud? Since you're such an expert on the law, you should also be aware of the ramifications of libel laws.

Malcolm


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

I haven't followed all this thread, but just traversed Biarritz to Calais on a mix of toll and non-toll roads. We are 4500kgs and over 300cms but less than 310. We were charged class 3 rate once, class 2 the rest


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I believe that all of us simply pay what we are asked at the point that we are charged.

The camping cars are class 2 is not a right - it is something that MAY be offered but is far from guaranteed. Similarly holders of French Blue Badges MAY be offered a class reduction, but this is not guaranteed.

The same sort of discrepancies occur I believe on the M4 South Wales bridges where blue badge holders may be allowed through foc, and on the M6 Toll Road, where previously registered blue badge holders who have paid to register can use the M6 Toll road at a reduced proice (I believe).

With any system of classes there are bound to be times when there is a grey area between black and white, e.g. a MH that is 3.05 m high - how accurate if the measuring? How hot are the tyres? How laden is the vehicle? So some sort of discretion may be expected.

BUT if your MH is 4.5t+ or 3.50 m high, or a TAG, then the class category is clear, so if you are asked for lower and d not point out the discrepancy you are not paying the requisite fee and could be seized (very unlikely though). I suspect oif you tried to argue to pay more you would be greeted with a Gallic shrug and described thus "les anglais sont stupide).

Pay what you are asked and certainly mention "nous avon une camping car" but there is no point trying to argue as the French officials are superb at stonewalling......

Dave


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi, recent experience yes, a month trip over there in January and I can confirm that what I said 2 years ago still applies:

We are a smidgen over 3m high and automatic booths do often put class 3. However we always press the bell and cheerfully say....

" Camping Car, Classe Deux S'il Vous Plait?" and we have never been refused.

It is my opinion that the toll booth operators have probably been given some leeway in the interests of pr/customer service/tourism/etc,., who knows...but:

1.It always works for us

2.One can only try it and see! After all, you're only asking...you wouldn't pay full price for a turkish carpet without asking for a better price would you?

3. If the operator is minded to argue then it's down to personal preference whether to challenge or not, depending on your case.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

p.s. 

I too feel irritated by sanctimony on here. Well sanctimony in general isn't a really likeable trait, is it?

Do the 'sanctimonious' refuse a better deal? If their van is 3.05 tall and they are charged as Class 2 by the operator of a manned booth do they say " Excuse me, I think you will find I'm Class 3"???

IMO it is not fraud to enquire after a better deal if you are prepared to accept no for an answer!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

> IMO it is not fraud to enquire after a better deal if you are prepared to accept no for an answer!


How do you feel about people in the UK who do not have insurance or an MoT but still choose to drive? They are breaking the law and should be dealt with accordingly.

The law in France as regards classes of vehicles is very clear - if someone sets out to obtain a lower class with e.g. a 4.5t 3.5m high vehicle they are clearly breaching the law too.

If the booth operators allow it to be reduced then they have taken it on their shoulders or within their guidelines to allow it, but it is still breaking the law as much as driving without current VED in the UK.

The charges are designed to pay for the roads to be built and maintained - and IMO they are considerably better maintained than the motorways in the UK.

That is not me being sanctimonious but simply repeating why the classes exist - to charge for the use of a facility that has to be designed, built, maintained and operated without recourse to public finances or taxes.If every user tried to lower their charges who would pay?

OK that would be impossible since very many are already in the lowest four wheel class, but the principle still remains. If you want to use it you must be prepared to pay for it, but if they ask for a lower fee, so be it. But don't argue about it if you are not......

Dave


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

ruthiebabe said:


> Do the 'sanctimonious' refuse a better deal? If their van is 3.05 tall and they are charged as Class 2 by the operator of a manned booth do they say " Excuse me, I think you will find I'm Class 3"???


I rest my case. And I did say that one can only ask so long as you are prepared to accept the answer.

You see it's only because manned booths nearly always charge us class 2 (our height is very borderline) that I would even ask the question (and accept their answer)

No more to be said from me...up to the individual.


----------



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

fantails said:


> Any RECENT experience of french toll system height detection? (have seen thread from 2 years ago which got a bit heated about rights and wrongs -not trying to avoid paying, just trying to understand)
> Our m/h is under 3m but with satellite dish takes it just over.
> 1)In practice[/U] is it the height of the actual m/h (and if so what is accepted as proof) or total height that is taken into consideration
> 2) how wide spread are the electronic height detectors ie ubiquitous or certain tolls
> ...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

JP said:


> It would really P*** me off more sitting behind a massive UK tag axel motorhome with Jodrell Bank on the roof trying to argue at the toll booth that they should be class 2.
> 
> I am sure the dozens of french driver honking their horn would also make it quite clear.
> 
> ...


Because historically, the Autoroute companies charged Motorhomers Class II ( or rather "classe touristique").

This is because so many people tour France and spend an awful lot of money in their country. So, this encourages tourism.

We always request in French rather than demand Class II by pressing the Help button. With one the exception of one manned booth, we always get charged class II.

This month we came to 8 toll booths, all Automated, all Quoted Class III. Every time we pressed the assist button. My Wife or Daughter suggested we were class II and on every occasion, we were reduced to Class II.

This saved us a Fortune on Tolls, enough to use camp sites over Aires!.

If the Toll operators insisted on class III in the future. I would object to the extra cost. Our Next Van may be a 5.2m long 3.2m high 2800kG camper. That according to auto tolls and official Tariffs be Class III.

So we would not have the time to use non Toll French Roads and would not visit/tour France anywhere near as much as we do now.

UK Beneluxe, Germany and Spain would be our preferred places to visit.

So Class II Tourist Rate or we and I am sure many others, including the French Residents will be giving the Autoroutes the two fingers. As do many Hauliers.

TM


----------

